# [Shellscript] if Vergleich geht nicht :(



## JoelH (9. September 2002)

```
ifconfig | grep ppp0
if ifconfig | grep ppp0 = ''
then    
dsl.sh
echo restarted
else
echo still on
fi
```
Das Script soll testen ob meine DSL Leitung noch steht, es versteht den if Ausdruck scheinbar nicht 


> [root@joels root]# ./dsltest.sh
> grep: =: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> grep: : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> still on


denn das kommt raus, wie kann ich das richtig einbauen ?


----------



## melmager (9. September 2002)

versuch mal:
 if [ 'ifconfig | grep ppp0' ]
then 
echo 'online'

... usw

ps vor und hinter [ und ] muss ein leerzeichen sein !


----------

